# Snails



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 26, 2022)

I got caught in a downpour and found shelter under the side of a huge Boulder. There were these 2 snails i believe mating. Sorry you two! When I got home I Google searched the picture of the snails and I found out I could have saved $80 on a facial. It's called a snail facial and it is a real thing. Would you ever put snails on your face? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 26, 2022)

GAGalicious


----------

